# Solved: Clicking a link to go down somewhere else on the page.



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, I'm not really sure what it's eactly called but it is extremely popular on Wikipedia.com.

When your on a page looking up something there is a Content table with "History" and other things in that table when you click a link, for instance "History" it brings you down on the same page to where the "history section starts. Could someone please explain on how I would go about doing this or perhaps a tutorial I can look at that will teach me how to do it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The easiest way to this is with a named anchor.

This creates the anchor:

```
[URL][/URL]
```
And this links to it:

```
[URL=#sample]Click here to go to sample[/URL]
```


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Thank you. This seems extermely easy but for some reason I can't get it working. Perhaps you can show me how it's done. Sorry about this 

Here is the code I'm working on:


```
<b>1.</b> What you should know
<br>
<b>2.</b> How to do it
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>A.</b> Overclocking The Video Card
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>a.</b> ATI
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>b.</b> Nvidia
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>B.</b> Overclocking The CPU
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>a.</b> Through BIOS
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>b.</b> Through SpeedFan
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>c.</b> Through clockgen
<br>
<br>

<b>1. What you should know</b>
<br>
Overclocking is simply put, making parts of your computer go faster than they would by default. Overclocking is not always safe for your hardware, before attempting anything in this guide, make sure you have adequate cooling on the part of your pc that you will be overclocking (CPU or GPU).
<br>
<br>
```
I want "1. What you should know" at the top to point to the "1. What you should know" paragraph.

If you could show me how it's done I would really appreciate it.


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

I take it back, I got it


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

You haven't changed anything. Replace the first "1. What you should know" with this:

1. What you should know

And the second with this:

*1. What you should know*

Edit: Too late!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

May as well just do
*1. What you should know*


----------

